# remise arrière



## Lavinia.dNP

Vorrei sapere come si traduce questo termine in Italiano (se non sapete, può essermi utile anche la traduzione Inglese, e poi chiederò dall'Inglese all'Italiano)

Grazie


----------



## Necsus

Credo che sia un thread da Other Languages Forum, ma intanto ci provo: letteralmente vuol dire "rimessa/riposizionamento indietro", ma dipende dal contesto.


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Ho trovato che in Inglese si dice "back-end remit".

Qualcuno sa come si traduce in Italiano?


----------



## Necsus

Il tuo messaggio è doppio. Non chiedermi perché, ma puoi anche eliminare la copia.
Non hai un po' di contesto, per la 'rimessa'?


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Necsus said:
			
		

> Il tuo messaggio è doppio. Non chiedermi perché, ma puoi anche eliminare la copia.
> Non hai un po' di contesto, per la 'rimessa'?


 
Si tratta di uno sconto sul volume che viene applicato alla fine del periodo contrattuale


----------



## DDT

I am moving this thread to the "Other Languages" forum

DDT


----------



## Necsus

I knew it! DDT sprayed us out from IE!


			
				Lavinia said:
			
		

> Si tratta di uno sconto sul volume che viene applicato alla fine del periodo contrattuale


Oh, poffarbacco! Avrei fatto meglio a non chiedertelo!
'Volume' nel senso di libro? No, perché mai dovrebbe essere regolamentato da un contratto? Volume in che senso?


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

Necsus said:
			
		

> I knew it! DDT sprayed us out from IE!
> 
> Oh, poffarbacco! Avrei fatto meglio a non chiedertelo!
> 'Volume' nel senso di libro? No, perché mai dovrebbe essere regolamentato da un contratto? Volume in che senso?


 
Poffarre! qual stolido giovine!
Ma come fai a pensare che il volume sia il libro! si tratta ovviamente del volume delle vendite.


----------



## Necsus

Eh, certo! Era talmente palese! Me stolto e sventato!  
Ma sai, ormai i libri stanno diventando tali rarità che il loro uso potrebbe anche venir regolato da contratto!  
E potresti dedicarmi ancora qualche secondo per fare un tentativo di illuminarmi su come si fa ad applicare uno sconto al volume delle vendite? Si ricompra qualcosa?
O forse "si tratta di uno sconto che viene applicato alla fine del periodo contrattuale _in base al volume_ delle vendite?


----------



## Lavinia.dNP

esatto : si tratta di uno sconto che viene applicato alla fine del periodo contrattuale _in base al volume_ delle vendite


----------



## Necsus

Lavinia.dNP said:
			
		

> esatto : si tratta di uno sconto che viene applicato alla fine del periodo contrattuale _in base al volume_ delle vendite


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, ecco!  
E adesso come faccio a dirti che non so come tradurlo?

*Is there anybody who knows what's the Italian for French "remise arrière", or for English "back-end remit"? Answer 'yes', please!*
---------------------------------------------------------------------
I've found this definition:
_"Somme versée par un éditeur ou un fabricant à un revendeur après que la vente au client soit effectuée. Elle est généralement subordonnée à la réalisation de conditions déterminées (vente de certaines références au-delà de certaines quantités, par exemple). Ce système, qui au final peut s'apparenter à une remise sur volume, est très pratiqué dans l'automobile."_

Could it be something like: "provvigione", or "percentuale d'agenzia"?


----------

